# Thai Fried Chicken With Basil Leaves



## ezythaicooking (Jul 25, 2007)

THAI FRIED CHICKEN WITH BASIL LEAVES


INGREDIENTS :
* 450 grams chicken thighs, cut into bite-size pieces 
* 5 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
* 1/2 cup onion, sliced 
* 2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
* 2 teaspoons black soy sauce 
* 2 tablespoons fish sauce 
* 1 cup fresh holy basil 
* 7 chillies, chopped and pounded coarsely 
* Dash of ground white pepper 
Note : You can add more vegetables such as carrot, string bean, baby corn as extra ingredients.

PREPARATION :
1. Heat a wok until the oil is hot, then stir in the garlic, and then add onions. Stir another few seconds before adding the chicken. Continue Stir-frying until chicken is cooked throughly. 
2. Add chillies and sprinkle black soy sauce over the mixture and stir-fry another 15-20 seconds. 
3.Then add fresh basil leaves and fish sauce to taste. Stir and mix well. Sprinkle with white pepper. Stir and transfer to a serving dish. Normally, Thai people love to eat this dish with steamed rice and fried egg.

Database of Thai Food | Thai Recipes | Thai Cooking :EzyThaiCooking . com


----------



## bcsman (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds great, how hot is it? I have tried some Thai dishes that burn the taste buds out of your mouth.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

*450 grams = 15.8732829 ounces*

That's almost a pound of chicken. And 7 chilies! YOW! that's *VERY* spicy for us farangs (ped mak MAK!)

Also, you use fish sauce _and_ soy sauce:look:? Why not just use fish sauce? I ask this question curiously instead of judgingly.


----------

